
Airpods Gen 1 Firmware 6.8.8 Airpods Always Disconnecting on All Devices - juliann
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/250494933
======
alex8022
Same issue for me. Disconnects during calls, microphone problems. I don't know
when this update was pushed, but it started for me in September.

~~~
juliann
I cant believe Apple is just saying nothing about it. _facepalm_

------
juliann
Out of nowhere this started happening to me as well. Seems to be that a
firmware update 6.8.8 broke connection on left airpod on Airpods Generation 1.
Apple is doing nothing about it. It's been almost a year so far.

